# Zen 2 and 1060 Challenge 3dmark  Time  Spy



## AMF (Jul 4, 2022)

Lets see the best of those 2


----------



## Det0x (Jul 5, 2022)

You should make it more obscure, only allow memory @ 2933MT/s!


----------



## Toothless (Jul 5, 2022)

Why tho.


----------

